# 4/3/08 - Three Ohio Raptors Removed From State Endangered Species List



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The Ohio Wildlife Council approved the change in status of three Ohio raptors from endangered to threatened on Wednesday, evidence of the success of statewide restoration and conservation efforts.

More...


----------

